# Most hated buildings



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> My most hated buildings are the endless amounts of bland ugly glass condos sprouting up everywhere in Toronto and Vancouver which make the skyline ugly and cluttered. Those cities have become such sell-outs that they've lost their pre-2000 elegance. hno:


You _really_ don't know what you're talking about, did you know that?


----------



## lepi bane (Oct 19, 2012)

Kopacz said:


> Wow I didn't know the Hub at WTC was so expensive - it's really mind-boggling ...
> As for my most-hated building, I would go with the MetLife building from NY.
> With that kind of shape, it should have no more than 8 levels.
> It's an insult to the skyline, almost as if someone looked at the Chrysler building and aimed for the exact opposite.


lovely!


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Izus67 said:


> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Legend of Tsvetnoy is Moscow's one of the most infamous buildings. It was built near Tsvetnoy blvd. in the Moscow center, closing the panoramic views from Pechatnikov lane.


----------



## cloud32 (Sep 29, 2011)

I think my most hated building is Guy's hospital. Not only is it ugly (as many point out), its also basically impossible for it to ever look anything but ugly due to it being a financially squeezed, government run hospital. This then rules out a full demo or high quality reclad as these would be higly impractical.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Is that the building close to the Shard? The ugliness of that building is even more emphasized by the presence of the Shard.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

In my city, I would think of these 2 sub par designs on a top location:









(Blaak 8 and Wijnhaeve)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This monstrosity (Neudeflat) in the historical centre of Utrecht is also a great contender.
Totally misplaced, cheap materials, poor maintained; really the kind of buildings dat damage the image of highrises. 
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Utre...817,5.116783&cbp=12,0,,0,0&photoid=po-8398118


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Quall said:


> Literally ruins what is otherwise a really nice skyline.
> 
> 
> IMG_3715 by crossey, on Flickr


What are you smoking mate? Take BHP away and Perth loses a HUGE chunk of skyline. You would be hard pressed to find too many locals that would agree with you.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> The most underrated building in the _history_ of _mankind_ is the Ryugyong Hotel without a single trace of doubt.


Maybe that's because construction stopped for a decade and is in the most secretive country on Earth.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Mike____ said:


> I don't see the hate of the WTC Hub... It looks awesome IMO.


agree looks very good


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

I really really hate Lloyds bldng in London. It seems misplaced. Kind of ruins the skyline for me, even though it isnt that tall


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

^^This building is one of the greatest ever!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

damn i love tall industrial architecture and in that setting it looks amazing :drool:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

mariusCT said:


> I really really hate Lloyds bldng in London. It seems misplaced. Kind of ruins the skyline for me, even though it isnt that tall


Is this a refinery? :hahano:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It looks like a chemical weapons factory. All that's missing is some rusty Soviet era chimney.


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

I see a cat in a bad mood. Give him some _Whiskas_ for God's sake





Kanto said:


>


----------



## cloud32 (Sep 29, 2011)

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ Is that the building close to the Shard? The ugliness of that building is even more emphasized by the presence of the Shard.


Yep and yep. I agree, its uglyness wouldn't be in the spotlight as much as it is without the Shard being right next to it hno:


----------



## Fenlander (Oct 19, 2012)

The Spinnaker Tower, Portsmouth, UK










A monumental waste of space.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Uaarkson said:


> You _really_ don't know what you're talking about, did you know that?


I agree with him - I guess I don't know what I'm talking about either. Thanks to these ugly green pieces of shit, glass seems to have a bad name around Toronto.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Lloyds building ugly??? I am sorry...but I like...it owns a creative style with these pipes on the facade...


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

ThatOneGuy said:


> My most hated buildings are the endless amounts of bland ugly glass condos sprouting up everywhere in Toronto and Vancouver which make the skyline ugly and cluttered. Those cities have become such sell-outs that they've lost their pre-2000 elegance. hno:
> 
> Saying that, one of my most hated buildings of all time is the king of ugly glass condos in Toronto, the Trump Tower. It looks like the retarded brother of First Canadian Place and Scotiabank. It takes away so much from those two buildings, and ruins one of their best viewing angles. To make matters worse, they used an ugly postmodernist cladding (beige brick with green glass is the ugliest possible cladding style, imo) and placed an unfitting 1/4 onion dome on top as an afterthought. There are far uglier buildings around the world, but there are few buildings that tick me off as much as that one. hno:


Trust me, everybody in the city agrees with you on Trump. not so many on how all the other buildings in the city are ugly. we had lots of disgraceful duds, but many more success stories IMHO.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

isaidso said:


> I absolutely hate those things. They ruin Toronto's skyline and cut the city off front the water. Viewed head on fron the lake they look even worse as the other one fans out the other way creating a 35 floor high wall 200m long. Btw, I also liked Perth's skyline way more before BHP.


hard to believe they originally planned to build 10 of the buggers, but only actually got 2 finished.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I had no idea! It could have been so much worse.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

FloripaNation said:


> Chrysler... ugly????????!! :nuts::nuts::nuts:


who say its ugly


----------



## gundust (Nov 6, 2004)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Pompidou Center, designed by Richard Rogers.


Renzo Piano + Richard Rogers


----------



## Shinkicker (Feb 26, 2012)

The SCOTTISH PARLIAMENT building in Edinburgh has come in for much invective and ridicule. Personally I liked it but it has certainly divided opinion.
http://shinkicker.hubpages.com/hub/Masterpieces-of-Architecture-The-Scottish-Parliament


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah chrysler for me too. the building is not ugly, i don't really mind it at all, it's not ugly nor very beautiful, but it is overrated, i would not mind this tower if it wasn't for so many people saying it was so much better than other buildings and people comparing it to taller chinese buildings makes me quite rage. when people said ping-an is basically like the chrysler i just lost it and had to facepalm. most overrated building ever. a close second would be the empire state building, that i have similar feelings for, if people would see it as a normal building i wouldn't mind it, but due to it being overhyped so much, i start to not like it, especially a bit of time ago when there was voting for the nicest light up building, a lot of people suggested the empire state building, although the lighting on there is plain boring and nothing compared to other buildings, some people just vote for their favorite tower no matter what category it is.

/rant


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree. Chrysler is so overrated. It's not like the crown is _that_ good. And without the crown, the building would just look like some resort tower in Miami. People often name it the best building in the world, but frankly, I don't see the hype. I've seen it myself, it's really not that impressive, compared to other buildings in NYC. There are far more beautiful art deco towers.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

KillerZavatar said:


> yeah chrysler for me too. the building is not ugly, i don't really mind it at all, it's not ugly nor very beautiful, but it is overrated, i would not mind this tower if it wasn't for so many people saying it was so much better than other buildings and people comparing it to taller chinese buildings makes me quite rage. when people said ping-an is basically like the chrysler i just lost it and had to facepalm. most overrated building ever. a close second would be the empire state building, that i have similar feelings for, if people would see it as a normal building i wouldn't mind it, but due to it being overhyped so much, i start to not like it, especially a bit of time ago when there was voting for the nicest light up building, a lot of people suggested the empire state building, although the lighting on there is plain boring and nothing compared to other buildings, some people just vote for their favorite tower no matter what category it is.
> 
> /rant


In my opinion Pingan looks far better than Chrysler :cheers:


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't want to sounds overly defensive, but saying that Chrysler is even a bit ugly is a bit too much. There are literally tens of thousands of worse structures in the world. 
Buildings should also be judged by the time they were built in, and Chrysler is just amazing for the era. For me it was the peak of architecture available at the time and since then nothing came close when compared to the technology available. Economy and pursuit of the highest rent price/floor area ratio forced investors to focus more on bombarding cities with boring glass boxes. 
For me it's just the fact that Chrysler Building avoided all of the modern traps of decorative design - it has a varied facade, but nothing seems forced. Eagles give it a way of connecting traditional facade-based sculptures with rather futuristic facade elements that came after it, and the crown doesn't seem disconnected from the rest. 
I don't think that it's overrated - it's an icon, even if it might be outdated by the technology we have now. Saying that you don't like it is one thing and saying that it's widely too "liked" is another


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Boribel said:


> Beaubourg in Paris :


Agree, I hate the Beauborg. Really 'borg' architecture!

These John Portman-designed buildings in San Francisco which comprise the Embarcadero Center are so bland, massive and positioned do badly. They cut off the views of other buildings. 



















UGLY!! Really hate them!


----------



## Fenlander (Oct 19, 2012)

Kunsthaus Graz​ 






 
If this building were located in a modern district of a large city I'd perhaps look at it in a more favourable light. Graz is neither a large city and I'm not aware a modern district exists within its boundaries, and for that reason I think this building looks ridiculous. In fact I think it resembles a giant caterpillar worming its way through the pretty surrounding buildings.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

1.Palace of Parliament ( House of People )










2.House of Free Press ( Scanteii House before 1989 )










3.Sala Palatului - it's built exactly next to the ex-Royal Palace in Center Bucharest, now a Museum.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Fenlander said:


> Kunsthaus Graz​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more like a giant, mutant udder with a really ugly color. How did that get built?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

PaulFCB said:


> 1.Palace of Parliament ( House of People )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Soviet-era Stalinist architecture are really eyesores.

#3 isn't too bad. At least the curved roof gives the area some soft lines.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I agree. Chrysler is so overrated. It's not like the crown is _that_ good. And without the crown, the building would just look like some resort tower in Miami. People often name it the best building in the world, but frankly, I don't see the hype. I've seen it myself, it's really not that impressive, compared to other buildings in NYC. There are far more beautiful art deco towers.


Totally agree. Luckily all those spikes are on top, so people don't have to see them everyday. THe interiors of Radio City Music Hall are among the best examples of Art Deco architecture in NYC.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Antilia,Mumbai...
Believe me guys it's the most hated building in the world as over 1 billion people in India simply hates it because of its owner.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Kopacz said:


> Buildings should also be judged by the time they were built in, and Chrysler is just amazing for the era.


dont think so..i think it should be judged at the time we judged it..and yes,it beautiful at past but not now..otherwise..this thread is about the most hated building,so there's no right or wrong...its personal taste.

- Chrysler building is just okay,not beautiful and not ugly,but the reason i hate it because people are too defensive on this building,to adore and talk like there no other building in the world can defeat it..


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Abinash89 said:


> Antilia,Mumbai...
> .


Looks like the infamous lair in Abbottabad x 10, and this one can house like 10 bin-Ladins!!


----------



## Nopnapa (Nov 10, 2012)

Abinash89 said:


> Antilia,Mumbai...
> Believe me guys it's the most hated building in the world as over 1 billion people in India simply hates it because of its owner.


:lol: he so wealthy


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I think American Radiator is very under rated. If would be famous if it were twice as tall.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ I absolutely love it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It's my favourite old building in NYC behind Woolworth.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^The Woolworth building, gothic meets art deco, stunning..:applause::nuts::applause::nuts::applause:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

No art deco in Woolworth.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Worldwide Plaza, NYC.








Can't stand this one. Grrr... :bash:
The one with the round roof also annoys me.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Shard London Bridge is my most hated skyscraper. The parapet is the only reason it is included as a supertall but it probably only has a roof height of less than 950 feet. Not to mention it destroys whatever skyline London has. It will never match up to the beautiful spherical buildings of London.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

most hated building


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Knitemplar said:


> Agree, I hate the Beauborg. Really 'borg' architecture!
> 
> These John Portman-designed buildings in San Francisco which comprise the Embarcadero Center are so bland, massive and positioned do badly. They cut off the views of other buildings.
> 
> ...


I like these:dunno:


----------



## CDNer (Aug 7, 2011)

*20 Fenchurch Street* , London
i really hate this horrible building! it ruins the whole area, it's eyesore. and it is sadly going to be finished in a not very long time!










http://www.urbika.com/imgs/projects/large/411_20-fenchurch-street.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Amastroi2017 said:


> Shard London Bridge is my most hated skyscraper. The parapet is the only reason it is included as a supertall but it probably only has a roof height of less than 950 feet. Not to mention it destroys whatever skyline London has. It will never match up to the beautiful spherical buildings of London.


I totally disagree, I think it matches the spires of London. Probably fits the skyline more than any other building under construction there.


----------



## Ferahim (Nov 14, 2011)

tita01 said:


> most hated building


Is this exist?


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ferahim said:


> Is this exist?


under construction


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

6 pages full of examples here and honestly I don't think any one of them is even anywhere close to the truely most hated buildings in the world.

When looking through the pages of this thread I started wondering what aspects a truely hated building would have to have to be one of the worlds most hated buildings. 

First of all I think it would have to be extremely well known worldwide and iconic and the building must represent or be a symbol for something commonly and truely hated.

I'm not 100% sure which buildings might be good candidates for actually most hated buildings right now today, but the first widely hated buildings that came to my mind are historic symbols and were extremely hated worldwide for what they represented and the ones that came to mind first were all German buildings. Not only because I live here in Germany but because of the German history.

So in the sense of a ranking which buildings were most hated in their time, my list of the top 3 candidates for the most hated building that came to my mind looks like this:

1.








The main entrance building of the extermination camp Auschwitz-Birkenau.

2.








The Berlin Wall (But as mentioned the berlin wall was certainly one of the worlds most hated buildings during the cold war. Today I wouldn't say it still is one of the most hated buildings anymore, because today its remains of course also represent the fall of the wall in 1989 and the German reunification, so the buildings meaning has partially changed with the course of history.

3. 








The Iron Curtain. (Of course basically the same kind of thing as the Berlin Wall but, the Wall and the Iron Curtain are of course two different buildings and not just one.) 

Now these three examples above are certainly not being hated as much right now today as they once have been hated in the past. Today they simply have become historic monuments and the monuments themselves are of course not being hated anymore today, the just remind us of something horrible that happened in the past.

So I was wondering which buildings might be the actually most hated buildings right now today. 

And I didn't really come up with all that much, because I couldn't think of some buildings that really are woldwide icons and resemble something really horrific or hated in the way Auschwitz or the Berlin Wall resemble the holocaust or the cold war.

But of course hatred can also be directed agains things and buildings that resemple positive aspects at the same time.
And with the widespread antiamericanism, especially in several arab or islamic countries I figured the most hated building today migh probably be an iconic building that resembles the USA or the american dream or the modern western lifestyle.
I'm not all that sure which ones to pick and of course most iconic buildings of the USA at the same time also loved for what they represent to americans or in the western world. 

So a list of buildings which are being hated in some parts of the world or by certain people (because of those peoples anti americanism or the anti western ideology or traditionalistic or religious extremism etc) would probably include the Statue of Liberty, the Golden Gate Brige, the White House, the Pentagon and others. But as I said those buildings of course polarize, so there are those that are proud of them or that like and admire of what they resemble and not only those that hate what these buzildings stand for. 

Simmilar to those single buildings, I'm sure one could also include all these MC Donalds fastfood restaurants as symbols for the western lifestyle western cultures and fast food. But in that case it would of course be a typical prototype of building copied and errected over and over in the world and not just a single specific iconic building.

There are of course also plenty of other buildings that are being hated by some, basically any iconic building in the world is also being hated by someone, be it the Kreml, the Eiffel Tower or Sancti Petri in Vaticano or any other iconic governmental or religious buildings which are iconic in their way and are of course also being hated by some people for what they each represent.

And then additionally there are of course also Buildings which represent disasters like the Chernobyl nuklear powerplant or the power plant in Fukushima or terrorist attacts like theTwin Towers of the World Trade Center in New York etc... But as withother iconic monuments I'm not quite sure how much these buildings (or former buildings) are or were really truely being hated themselves.

So I personally also don't have an answer to which the actually most hated building right now today might be, there simply are so many aspects, like how intensely the buildings and what they represent is being hated or how many people in the world hate them or which buildings are more known than others and generally comes to mind to people being asked for which buildings they dislike or hate etc...

So I'll just stick to the list of my top three hated iconic hustoric buildings up there in this post and pick the top number 1, the entrance building of the extinction camp Auschwitz-Birkenau as my top candidate for the most hated building ever in the history of mankind up to this day


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ True, good points


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Alemania, u're taking this thing TOOO SERIOUSLY!! This is supposed to be *a fun thread *-- not a friggin' discourse on human behaviour. Remind me not to get stuck in a cab with you.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Fenlander said:


> Kunsthaus Graz​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a giant sow lying on her back?




mariusCT said:


> I really really hate Lloyds bldng in London. It seems misplaced. Kind of ruins the skyline for me, even though it isnt that tall


I'm with you on this one; I mentally file it under: _"Trying too Hard"_.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I totally disagree, I think it matches the spires of London. Probably fits the skyline more than any other building under construction there.


A little mouse told me you hated spires...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^How many spire like structures are in London besides the old churches?
NYC has plenty of spires, there's a difference


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

^Have you ever seen pictures and paintings of London during the Victorian era?

Also, congratulations on your 5,000th post.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think pointed buildings that fill to the top are okay looking together, but too many antenna-like spires aren't as good.

Not sure if 5000 posts is something to be proud of :shifty:
Stupid rating pages...


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

mariusCT said:


>


Sometimes I let people who never been in London to guess what is this building,, and like to see their surprise when I tell them that it's an office building in the City of London. I personally like it for it's unusual design.. Unusual doesn't mean ugly


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

That's 'Lloyd's of London' the most famous and oldest Insurance Marketplace in the world.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

^^
We know that.. It's just someone really really dislikes it



mariusCT said:


> I really really hate Lloyds bldng in London. It seems misplaced. Kind of ruins the skyline for me, even though it isnt that tall
> 
> <img>
> 
> <img>


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

Tour Montparnasse in Paris








It's not ugly, but really out of place IMO


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Parisian NIMBYs want it to be out of place, since they don't want a cluster around it to balance it out.


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

That it's out of place is a fact but since it's already there the only reasonable option is to allow more towers to rise around it.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, I think, it shouldn't have been build there in the first place. It's just an eyesore at the moment


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

True, but what you can do now? Tear it down't just to make a point?


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ imprison former city planning architect for allowing it :shifty:

*Ping An Finance Centre* in Shanghai








img from seeraa.com

I hate it and, I think, I'm not the only one. 
Also _Shangri La_ building doesn't look too good there, but that's a different story.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

RockAss said:


> ^^ imprison former city planning architect for allowing it :shifty:
> 
> *Ping An Finance Centre* in Shanghai
> 
> ...


Oh, there are far worse clusters than that. I find the variety of styles rather interesting...and not one really quite repellant.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

RockAss said:


> Tour Montparnasse in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easy enuf to airbrush from the postcards! Leave it there!


----------



## dydyusa (Jun 22, 2009)

RockAss said:


> Well, I think, it shouldn't have been build there in the first place. It's just an eyesore at the moment


But don't forget that the best view of Paris ( Eiffel tower+ La défense Skyline) is at the top of the Montparnasse Tower. ^^


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm having trouble finding a picture, but the Electricity Supply Board HQ in Dublin is awful. Situated in the middle of what was once the longest stretch of Georgian buildings in Europe, if not the world, the ESB tore down 200 year old buildings and built an albatross in that historic neighborhood.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

RockAss said:


> Tour Montparnasse in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks good in its surroundings, very dominating :cheers:


----------



## shabangabang (Sep 17, 2009)

Still under construction, this 20 storey resi building in Burwood, Sydney is hated by all already. Not even close to turning out how it should have hno:


CULWULLA said:


> new 20storey unit blocks at burwood,near sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Did they tear off some 70s commieblock's facade and place it on the structure, or is it undergoing renovation? I hope it's the latter.


----------



## shabangabang (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope. Brand new building.
I expect the local NIMBY's to use this as an example against further development in Sydney's suburbs.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Honestly, that facade is horrible. Old worn down commie office buildings have facades like that :hahano:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One of my most hated buildings is this big incomplete monster ruining the coastline of my city, Constanta, next to some beautiful old ones. It's pretty much abandoned since nobody has worked on it for a few years. hno: :bash:








not my picture


----------



## zilze (Aug 15, 2013)

Nonoka said:


> This one disgusts me, especially when it comes to what was there before.


Whats wrong with the building?

Edit: Ok, I now see whats wrong with this structure...It doesn't fit into its surrounding environment, its completely out of place. But there is nothing wrong with just the building alone.


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Airman Kris™ said:


> Why not brush it up and renovate it into a museum for Polish independence and overcoming Soviet-era Russian communist oppression ? Seems to me you could turn it into somewhat of a "war trophy" . Forgive me if I am wrong, as I am not professed with knowledge of the situation according with Poland. It does have some unique historical architecture at the least.


Well right now it just destroys the idea of "downtown" or business district that is being created around it. The whole area around it would have to undergo some pretty bold changes, as it looks bad and has no function in its current state. There are some ideas, but so far no one (and by that I mean the presidents of Warsaw) did anything that would even push it in a good direction. In my opinion it's a perfect spot for a "cultural centre", with cinemas, theatre, museums (which is already planned but as a stand-alone structure), restaurants and such, so that it will attract a lot of people throughout the day.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Kopacz said:


> Actually considering its history, the building doesn't have anything positive going for it. It was a sign of russian dominance and I'm not surprised that almost everyone wanted it to be brought down.
> Right now it's not only an eyesore (it wasn't cleaned in a long time, perhaps from the day it was completed) but a pretty bad building overall. Some of the interiors don't look good and urbanism is something unknown to the structure - there are parking lots all around it, stairs and empty parcels. If you're in Warsaw and don't plan on visiting the building, you might as well not come across it, because it's right in the centre, but you always just pass it by.


It's not Stalin's fault, that for 25 years Poles weren't able to built anything sensible around the Palace.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

For me, one of the most idiotic, useless structures in the world -- total antithesis of what Paris is about...


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

^^ I quite like that Building structure , it's in La defense the Modern part of Paris so it looks more like a monument of Modern Art , I just don't love La Tour Montparnasse, the building itself is fine but regarding where it located is a disgrace to its surrounding .


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a massive artwork, what Paris is known for.


----------



## albiman (Apr 19, 2012)

hunser said:


> ^ Lol.
> Anyway, I forgot to mention the MeLife Building:
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best, (and my favorite) in whole NY


----------



## Stravinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

This thing here:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

They're constructing this building in our city in the main commercial district along with many other skyscrapers which totally kill the skyline. Everyone I know hates this project and calls it the ugliest tower ever designed.

Work on the building is currently on hold. We're all hoping that they discovered that the tower was designed by a dyslexic 3 year old so they can tear it down and start building something better.





































Also, the render below is the design that came in 2nd place. Unsurprisingly, the guy who designed the current project was very good friends with the President of Pakistan at the time. Go figure.


----------



## LV994-CB (May 4, 2007)

MansoorBashir said:


> They're constructing this building in our city in the main commercial district along with many other skyscrapers which totally kill the skyline. Everyone I know hates this project and calls it the ugliest tower ever designed.
> 
> Work on the building is currently on hold. We're all hoping that they discovered that the tower was designed by a dyslexic 3 year old so they can tear it down and start building something better.
> 
> ...


Christ, that's probably one of the worst winning designs for such a competition I have ever seen. hno:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

MansoorBashir said:


> ..Also, the render below is the design that came in 2nd place. Unsurprisingly, the guy who designed the current project was very good friends with the President of Pakistan at the time. Go figure.
> ..


That explains all, doesn't it? A shitty design is preferred over a much better one. When the president is long gone, this monstroosity will still dominate the city. :bash:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think it looks cool. Industrial.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

One of the most hated and loved buildings in Buenos Aires, Argentina: the Chateau Puerto Madero, an example of the revival of older architectural styles in the city.


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

It's not hard to understand why..
Buildings can be hated not just because of appearance or location but because of its history. Sadly, this nice building is a victim of its circumstance. However, I think the Polish people made the right choice of keeping it despite the fact that it's a reminder of a dark moment in their history.


seba65536 said:


> Easy choice in Poland.


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know what others think or feel about this building, but I hated it the moment I saw it. It's just too fat and uninspiring it destroys the view of central park. 


source: my photo


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think it looks cool. Industrial.


It does look pretty cool as a concrete sceleton but when they finish it will be probably covered with cheap, mirror glass. But to be fair it doesn't look worse than it's surroundings. The 2nd winner would look out of place surrounded by this islamic-pomo towers (do they even have windows :dunno.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

I love all the buildings in the Moscow international business center except one.
Samsung galaxy s239


----------



## webmasterspride (Jul 7, 2014)

the building looks awesome to me.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Alvear Icon Hotel* in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Definitely one of the most hated skyscrapers currently being built:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Disturbing Reality said:


> It's not hard to understand why..
> Buildings can be hated not just because of appearance or location but because of its history. Sadly, this nice building is a victim of its circumstance. However, I think the Polish people made the right choice of keeping it despite the fact that it's a reminder of a dark moment in their history.


What is nice is that there are plans to actually restore it to its original condition. I have respect for Poland for accepting it as a valid part of its history and that they'll maintain it as such :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Disturbing Reality said:


> I don't know what others think or feel about this building, but I hated it the moment I saw it. It's just too fat and uninspiring it destroys the view of central park.
> 
> 
> source: my photo


For me one of the better buildings there, I love massive buildings. The new slim tower trend is a really bad trend in my opinion.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Zencity complex in Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires), one of the most hated and recent developments on the newest neighborhood od the city


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Bangkok's Mahanakon looks like a decomposing cadaver.


----------



## Gaga Redberry (May 8, 2015)

I don't understand why people dislike 432 park avenue building


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

lochinvar said:


> Bangkok's Mahanakon looks like a decomposing cadaver.


:lol::lol::lol: I have never heard it described that way before!

I don't hate it, but I do think the cladding is a bit of a disappointment.


----------

